# Lotus Notes: script funktioniert nicht



## philipp123hess (14. Jul 2017)

Guten Morgen,

Mein Script scheint irgendwie nicht zu funktionieren.
Habe schon alles mögliche versucht. Ziel wäre, E-mails von einer bestimmten Adresse oder mit bestimmten Betreff weiterzuleiten in Lotus Notes. Der Normale Lotus Notes Agent wurde bei meiner Firma deaktiviert.

Vielen Dank fürs drüber schauen!

```
Sub Initialize
 
 Const sForward = "Lorenzo Natale/Home-Office/Zurich"
 
 Dim session As New NotesSession
 Dim note As NotesDocument
 Dim docNew As Notesdocument
 Dim db As NotesDatabase
 Dim item As NotesItem
 
 If note.From(0) = "Philipp Hess/Home-Office/Zurich" Then
 
 
  Set session = New NotesSession
  Set db = session.CurrentDatabase
  Set note = session.DocumentContext
  Set item = note.GetFirstItem("Body")
 
  Set docNew = New Notesdocument(db)
  docNew.Form = "Memo"
  Call item.copyitemtodocument(docNew, "")
  docNew.SendTo = sForward
  docNew.From = " " & note.From(0)
  docNew.Principal = " " & note.From(0)
  docNew.Subject = note.Subject(0)
 
  Call docNew.Send(True)
 
 End If
 
 If note.Subject(0) = "Test" Then
 
 
  Set session = New NotesSession
  Set db = session.CurrentDatabase
  Set note = session.DocumentContext
  Set item = note.GetFirstItem("Body")
 
  Set docNew = New Notesdocument(db)
  docNew.Form = "Memo"
  Call item.copyitemtodocument(docNew, "")
  docNew.SendTo = sForward
  docNew.From = " " & note.From(0)
  docNew.Principal = " " & note.From(0)
  docNew.Subject = note.Subject(0)
 
  Call docNew.Send(True)
 
 End If
 
 
End Sub
```


----------



## Flown (14. Jul 2017)

Ähm wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist das Lotus Script? Du hast hier gerade im JavaScript Unterforum gepostet (fixed).
Vielleicht ist hier nicht das richtige Forum für dich, da wir uns hier auf die Programmiersprache Java spezialisiert haben.


----------



## RalleYTN (21. Jul 2017)

Soweit ich weiß hat die Klasse NotesDocument kein Attribut "from". Und auch keine Attribute "sentTo", "principal", "subject" und die Funktion "send" haut auch 'nen ganz anderen Kopf.

Wenn die ganzen oben genannten Attribute eigentlich Felder im Dokument sind, dann musst du mit NotesDocument#GetItemValue(String) darauf zugreifen.
Fürs setzen der Felder nutzt du ReplaceItemValue(String, Variant)


----------

